# I think my girlfriend is cheating on me... (pics)



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

I have been noticing strange things happening when I see her.  Her cell  phone rings and she steps outside to answer it or she says "I'll call  you back later." When I ask her who called she gets evasive.

Sometimes she goes out with friends but comes home late, getting dropped  off around the corner and walking the rest of the way. I once picked up  the extension while she was on the phone and she got very angry.

One night she said she was going out with some friends, ones I "didn???t  know" I found that a little suspicious so I decided to crouch behind my  bench press in the garage and wait for her to get dropped off, I knew it  would be down the street.

So it???s almost midnight, and I???ve been waiting for her for around an  hour, when I notice that my there???s a crack at the on the bench press  bar

Is this something I can fix myself or do I need to take to get someone to weld it?


----------



## BFHammer (May 18, 2012)

Can't weld cast iron, you can however use it to weigh the cheating bitch down when you dump her body.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 18, 2012)

I could weld it as for your girl I'd drop her


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

weld it and have another girl come over to work with you and say your lifting partners.


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

post pics... that will let us know if shes worthy to keep as a fuck buddy.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Can't weld cast iron, you can however use it to weigh the cheating bitch down when you dump her body.



You can weld cast.. the metal just has to be heated as you tig weld it... and it's a little temperamental.

PS.. pics of you're girl or this thread sucks


----------



## acemon (May 18, 2012)

This thread started out really good and then WTF, you are all of a sudden more concerned about your bench then your bitch????!!!! I would hit her over the head with the damn thing.....or better yet. Turn things around with her and ask to start getting in shape. Get her on that broken bench and make sure that muther fucker falls on her ass and kills her. Explain to the medical examiner that it was a fautly cast iron fabrication. Viola problem solved. Oh yeah, dont forget to take out insurance on that cunt.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

If she has hot friends, go after them. In the mean time, post pictures of her. 

FYI - Threads like this need pictures of WOMEN, not workout equipment


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

You guys are too funnny LOL.....


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

.......................


----------



## GreenGiant (May 18, 2012)

Answer is simple my dood. 

Halo/TrenA @ 100mgs ED for first 4wks w a dash of sust --> Start Getting StOoPiD swole - Act like your so fucking happy with life ect - Give her the same dose of reality thats she's giving you.

in these situation's if you "think" shes cheating.....your in da'nile...and thats a shitty river in africa.

Get your game'face on - act like your single on the cunt'hunt - 

possibilitiesss

A. shell use that as her way out...
B. you'll have a fuckbuddy till you find another 

..next time you fuck her...slap the shit outta her and tell her "fuck me gawddammit"
girls that are cheating generally need rough/er/est sex as poss.


----------



## acemon (May 18, 2012)

Atta boy. Now we are talking.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> Answer is simple my dood.
> 
> Halo/TrenA @ 100mgs ED for first 4wks w a dash of sust --> Start Getting StOoPiD swole - Act like your so fucking happy with life ect - Give her the same dose of reality thats she's giving you.
> 
> ...




^^^
This x1000.

Also....your soon-to-be-former-woman is hot


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

instant victory... keep her or send her to me.


----------



## crazyotter (May 18, 2012)

Drop her, bro. Life is too short to play fucking games with some shady bitch. Move on and learn from it.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> instant victory... keep her or send her to me.



haha go ahead hit her up on FB


----------



## GreenGiant (May 18, 2012)

This shits^^ hilari'oid.

​


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

I still have not even ran my first cycle yet ...


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

haha tag team her and post her pics on face book. that will show her.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

On a serious note I have became cold hearted. Last girlfriend said I did not give her enough affection while I was away (in Iraq). Had a new b/f while I was away then when I came back wanted everything back.


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

Find your self a good girl. not as fun, but wont have the drama.


----------



## GreenGiant (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> On a serious note I have became cold hearted. Last girlfriend said I did not give her enough affection while I was away (in Iraq). Had a new b/f while I was away then when I came back wanted everything back.



*MY DOOD

Women are like men just much more efficient at the "cover up game"

" She goes outside on the cellphone.."

Play the game mate, embrace the times your in. My advice, SERIOUSLY, watch some "Jersey Shore"
As bland as it may sound, those knuckle'fucks deal the cards wisely, ha...

or



jay_steel said:



			Find your self a good girl. not as fun, but wont have the drama.
		
Click to expand...


I'd rather hit the Tren'n'win

*


----------



## jay_steel (May 18, 2012)

im a perv though so lets keep this thread going with some more pics. great way to pay her back


----------



## littlekev (May 18, 2012)

id take her and throw her face first and break the other side of the bench... phuck cheating bitches


----------



## GreenGiant (May 18, 2012)

littlekev said:


> id take her and throw her face first and break the other side of the bench... phuck cheating bitches




MY fucking GAWD  HA......AWESOME'''NESS in its purest form.


----------



## crazyotter (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> On a serious note I have became cold hearted. Last girlfriend said I did not give her enough affection while I was away (in Iraq). Had a new b/f while I was away then when I came back wanted everything back.



I`ve been there bro. Putting up walls and not getting close to people feels better sometimes, but in the end you need to come to grips with it. You`ll meet an awesome girl someday who you`ll want to marry and those walls will fuck things up. Learning to trust again is hard but it can be done. 

btw, what branch were you in? I was in the Marines and saw a lot up fucked up shit with wives and girlfriends cheating.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 18, 2012)

HomeBase - YouTube


----------



## littlekev (May 18, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> MY fucking GAWD  HA......AWESOME'''NESS in its purest form.


And im just cruising lol


----------



## GreenGiant (May 18, 2012)

lmfao...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I`ve been there bro. Putting up walls and not getting close to people feels better sometimes, but in the end you need to come to grips with it. You`ll meet an awesome girl someday who you`ll want to marry and those walls will fuck things up. Learning to trust again is hard but it can be done.
> 
> btw, what branch were you in? I was in the Marines and saw a lot up fucked up shit with wives and girlfriends cheating.



Army fag police Lol I am sorry I saw some fucked up shit just being a cop on base.


----------



## littlekev (May 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> HomeBase - YouTube



haha


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

The military makes me irate. If you get caught cheating you get Ucmj which can be jail,loss of pay and other horrible shit. Not that cheating is cool but it's almost normal for your spouse to cheat while there man is deployed. Happens all the time an even if that's the case an you want to get a divorce. Until the divorce goes through (Per regulation) You have to pay her almost half your check per month. Its the equivalent to alimony but its mandatory. And half these soldier are trying to be captain save a hoe in the end it ruins them.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 18, 2012)

littlekev said:


> And im just cruising lol



When you start project Lucky7 we're going to have a new serial killer in town...


----------



## LightBearer (May 18, 2012)

Install spywear on her phone. Keep quiet about anything you find, but investigate farther and if you find shes so much as talking to another guy, keep your cool and plan your revenge while still with her.
 Lie cheat and steal just like her, make her catch you cheating to give her a taste, then confront her and post her nudes on backpage.com with her phone number advertising escort services, at least 3x a day. Be sure to use her house number if she changes her cell.


----------



## littlekev (May 18, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> When you start project Lucky7 we're going to have a new serial killer in town...


lol


----------



## crazyotter (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> The military makes me irate. If you get caught cheating you get Ucmj which can be jail,loss of pay and other horrible shit. Not that cheating is cool but it's almost normal for your spouse to cheat while there man is deployed. Happens all the time an even if that's the case an you want to get a divorce. Until the divorce goes through (Per regulation) You have to pay her almost half your check per month. Its the equivalent to alimony but its mandatory. And half these soldier are trying to be captain save a hoe in the end it ruins them.



Captain Save a Hoe!! LOL! 

I knew of a guy who had been discharged from active duty for like 3 months and then was arrested and put in the brig because his "wife" who he was separated from found a sex tape he made with some girl like 6 months before! Yes, I`d say the military law is fucked up. One of the many reasons I got out.


----------



## Zaphod (May 18, 2012)

Don't weld the cast iron.  Have it brazed.  

As far as the girlfriend goes she probably just needs a good old fashioned ass fucking.


----------



## skinnyd (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> On a serious note I have became cold hearted. Last girlfriend said I did not give her enough affection while I was away (in Iraq). Had a new b/f while I was away then when I came back wanted everything back.



Been there done that.

If there is ever a doubt there is no doubt.

Just be happy your not married.

Look online like spyshop or something like that they have programs for any phone that will log all calls texts and send them to your phone.
Its an app and you can load it on her phone when she's in the shower.

Good luck.

Life is to short to be unhappy!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

Yea if there is a doubt there is no need in all the technology. I am just going to go with my intuition and move on and continue to be happy with my life. In the end she will be the one hurt. The best revenge is no revenge in my mind. Cut contact and never speak to her again an she will be begging for me back but there is no chance. I could be banging a lot more girls anyway.


----------



## acemon (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Yea if there is a doubt there is no need in all the technology. I am just going to go with my intuition and move on and continue to be happy with my life. In the end she will be the one hurt. The best revenge is no revenge in my mind. Cut contact and never speak to her again an she will be begging for me back but there is no chance. I could be banging a lot more girls anyway.



Now you are thinking clearly and honestly. Dont let revenge be your guide through this. Pick your self up and let her drop off the face of your earth. good luck with this buddy. She will lie and try to confuse the situation and probably before the end of the arguement she will try to make it your fault, somehow. This is from experience.


----------



## OMEGAx (May 18, 2012)

Option 1 is shes not respecting you somehow and is most likely using you as a stepping stone to he next guy, most girls do this, and its pretty lame when you analyze it. Ive never been cheating on or dumped, coz when I see the beginning of some attidude that is iknoble, you cut that shit off..........   Option 2 is you might actually be paranoid, I did this once and only once, and its a mistake to do to someone. You have ot trust till you know for sure OR leave if shes not showing you respect.  ABOVE all make sure your own actions are noble, because if you are not a true man then you are no different then a weak woman.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

^^^
Best post in this thread GDI!


----------



## skinnyd (May 18, 2012)

women are like monkeys they wont let go of one branch unless they have a good grip on the next.


----------



## skinnyd (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Yea if there is a doubt there is no need in all the technology. I am just going to go with my intuition and move on and continue to be happy with my life. In the end she will be the one hurt. The best revenge is no revenge in my mind. Cut contact and never speak to her again an she will be begging for me back but there is no chance. I could be banging a lot more girls anyway.



well said!!
and good luck.
god bless.


----------



## bigbenj (May 18, 2012)

I told someone else this before and heres the plan.

Clomid, HCG, and lots of protein will make your loads big as fuck.

Start loading up on that shit for a week or two, then call her over to bone.

Finish with a huge fucking load on her face and then kick the bitch out naked. 

She will have nowhere to go with a face full of cum.

She'll probably resort to wiping her face on the grass, which should be fun to watch.

Let her have her phone though. I'm mean, but not cold blooded LOL


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I told someone else this before and heres the plan.
> 
> Clomid, HCG, and lots of protein will make your loads big as fuck.
> 
> ...



Does that really work ??? I always wanted to be able to shoot monster loads in general !!!
LOL your funny as hell ....BTW I found somthing you might like... google image search " u wut m8 " make sure safe search is off...What has been seen cannot be unseen LOL


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the support guys


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> *The military makes me irate. If you get caught cheating you get Ucmj which can be jail,loss of pay and other horrible shit.* Not that cheating is cool but it's almost normal for your spouse to cheat while there man is deployed. Happens all the time an even if that's the case an you want to get a divorce. Until the divorce goes through (Per regulation) You have to pay her almost half your check per month. Its the equivalent to alimony but its mandatory. And half these soldier are trying to be captain save a hoe in the end it ruins them.



Speaking of horrible shit related to cheating, did you see that article about the Army guy whose wife cheated and gave birth to the other guy's baby? The husband delivered the lover's severed head to his wife in her hospital room.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Speaking of horrible shit related to cheating, did you see that article about the Army guy whose wife cheated and gave birth to the other guy's baby? The husband delivered the lover's severed head to his wife in her hospital room.



Woah!  Really?  Link please...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Speaking of horrible shit related to cheating, did you see that article about the Army guy whose wife cheated and gave birth to the other guy's baby? The husband delivered the lover's severed head to his wife in her hospital room.



i think he took that well


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2012)

buy a new press, if you broke that one you must be overloading it, get a bigger one and it will be alot easier to use


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Woah!  Really?  Link please...



snopes.com: Beheaded Lover


----------



## heckler7 (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> The military makes me irate. If you get caught cheating you get Ucmj which can be jail,loss of pay and other horrible shit. Not that cheating is cool but it's almost normal for your spouse to cheat while there man is deployed. Happens all the time an even if that's the case an you want to get a divorce. Until the divorce goes through (Per regulation) You have to pay her almost half your check per month. Its the equivalent to alimony but its mandatory. And half these soldier are trying to be captain save a hoe in the end it ruins them.


That shit pissed me off too, everytime husbands went TDY that night the club would be full of women. I once got a number from a woman at the NCO club, she was all to eager to give out the digits and I felt like she must be married, so I played it of that I was buisy until the guys came back from TDY and gave the number a ring. Her man answered and I told him whats up that I had just talked to her but figured she had a man, He said he already knew that some of his boys were there and saw me dancing with his wife, He was about to come over to my dorm and kick my ass till I called.
do you use a bore heater to fit bushings before you press them or do you use liquid nitrogen?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> snopes.com: Beheaded Lover



That is crazy she get what she deserves. What about soldiers that deploy an there wife's or girlfriend is living in his house. While away shes banging another dude in his bed and he is driving the soldiers car around and spending all of his money. I don't know how many buddies this happened to. Come back from deployment with there bank accounts emptied an a cheating whore.


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Find your self a good girl. not as fun, but wont have the drama.



Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy - YouTube


----------



## mth496 (May 18, 2012)

Just get rid of her.  Or use her for sex.   My last girl i got so tired of because all the sudden she turned into a shady bitch.  So i would just fuck her, i knew it was coming so i just got as much pussy out of her as possible.   

Now the hoe is living in a basement and i am happy and doing great lol.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 18, 2012)

Before you dump her give her a nice massage. Instead of massage oil use a bottle of Fomeron, just so we can see what happens to her... It's not revenge if you do it for science.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 18, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> On a serious note I have became cold hearted. Last girlfriend said I did not give her enough affection while I was away (in Iraq). Had a new b/f while I was away then when I came back wanted everything back.



God damn Jody!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 18, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> God damn Jody!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 18, 2012)

And is it possible as ancient astronaut theorists contend...


----------



## crazyotter (May 18, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I told someone else this before and heres the plan.
> 
> Clomid, HCG, and lots of protein will make your loads big as fuck.
> 
> ...



You should def be a relationship councilor! Lol


----------



## crazyotter (May 18, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Speaking of horrible shit related to cheating, did you see that article about the Army guy whose wife cheated and gave birth to the other guy's baby? The husband delivered the lover's severed head to his wife in her hospital room.


Lol. Well....


----------



## bigbenj (May 18, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Before you dump her give her a nice massage. Instead of massage oil use a bottle of Fomeron, just so we can see what happens to her... It's not revenge if you do it for science.


I love this idea


----------



## colochine (May 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> You can weld cast.. the metal just has to be heated as you tig weld it... and it's a little temperamental.
> 
> PS.. pics of you're girl or this thread sucks



Any thread in AG with girlfriend in the titles better start containing nudes!


----------



## KelJu (May 18, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> I`ve been there bro. Putting up walls and not getting close to people feels better sometimes, but in the end you need to come to grips with it. You`ll meet an awesome girl someday who you`ll want to marry and those walls will fuck things up. Learning to trust again is hard but it can be done.
> 
> btw, what branch were you in? I was in the Marines and saw a lot up fucked up shit with wives and girlfriends cheating.





Fuck all that. I like my walls. People can't be trusted, especially people of the opposite sex. Use them for what you want, then toss them out. It's just easier that way.


----------



## heckler7 (May 19, 2012)

colochine said:


> Any thread in AG with girlfriend in the titles better start containing nudes!


that should be a rule


----------



## adwal99 (May 19, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> *MY DOOD
> 
> Women are like men just much more efficient at the "cover up game"
> 
> ...



Hit it then call u a cab lol


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2012)

I usually go outside or someplace private when my mom calls cause she likes to make me give her hugs and kisses over the phone and that shits embarrassing, but it's a tradition....  Maybe your girl has to deal with the same...   I always tell people to let me off on the main road out of courtesy, so they don't have to go down my street and then turn around in someones driveway...


----------



## Deity (May 19, 2012)

Start telling the bitch that you'd like to meet her friends, if she gets defensive, use benji's idea. If you find out she's cheating, stomp his ass and tell her she can go take care of her little bitch that you just left bleeding on the pavement.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 20, 2012)

Just do it like Arnold does.


----------



## BFHammer (May 20, 2012)

I thought we were getting pictures of her tits??


----------



## cottonmouth (May 20, 2012)

Deity said:


> Start telling the bitch that you'd like to meet her friends, if she gets defensive, use benji's idea. If you find out she's cheating, stomp his ass and tell her she can go take care of her little bitch that you just left bleeding on the pavement.



Why would you stomp his ass? Shes the dumb cheating cunt, I would do what bigbenj  said, except fuck giving her a phone make that bitch walk.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

cottonmouth said:


> Why would you stomp his ass? Shes the dumb cheating cunt, I would do what bigbenj  said, except fuck giving her a phone make that bitch walk.



Yea I would not beat his ass. Yes it makes me mad but it's no his fault and it just makes you look pathetic. Not that it matters if you do but honestly it's better to walk away like it dose not effect you. There is one exception to the rule. If its one of your friends then yes I would have to.


----------



## jay_steel (May 20, 2012)

Just slam it in her butt and tell her i know your cheating then bust your nut and tell her to get the hell out.


----------



## BFHammer (May 20, 2012)

There is no pussy worth going to jail for.  Trust your instincts and start shopping for a new one.  Just get lots of pictures and videos before you boot her ass to share with us.


----------



## colochine (May 21, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> There is no pussy worth going to jail for. .



True shit!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 21, 2012)

Speaking of jail, how are all these big muthas in prison getting 250+ grams of protein a day and eating 5,000+ calories? Are they just genetically gifted? I don't get how they're getting big when everyone says you need to eat so much to do it.


----------



## colochine (May 21, 2012)

Alot of protein shots.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

just taint her shit with anadrol. she'll lose her hair and become a beast. Then when shes all virilized and hideous, you can feel good about dumping her.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Speaking of jail, how are all these big muthas in prison getting 250+ grams of protein a day and eating 5,000+ calories? Are they just genetically gifted? I don't get how they're getting big when everyone says you need to eat so much to do it.




500 years of selective breeding.


----------



## Watson (May 21, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> .......................



i think they wanted a pic of ur girl not a google gal lmao

How To Get A Girl Tonight | HowToGetAGirlTonight.com


----------



## Watson (May 21, 2012)

the easy way to get the truth out of any girl, about 11pm on a sunday night text urself, tell her u need to go out and ask her to tag along, let her see u throwing a shovel in the boot
proceed to drive along some nasty dark windy back road out in the countryside, dont say anything all the way, be evasive, cold and distant, 
then suddenly when shes getting really freaked out, slam the brakes on and ask her "u fucking around on me?"

it will work!

NOTE: do not murder her if her answer is yes, leaving her slutty ass on the side of the road is good enough lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 21, 2012)

^^^
That's YouTube material right there!


----------



## jay_steel (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (May 21, 2012)

just make sure if she says she NOT cheating on u, that u burst out laughing and say "i got u a good one!!!!" then go dig out a few tree seedlings and pretend thats what it was all really about lol


----------



## anxious1 (May 21, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Captain Save a Hoe!! LOL!
> 
> I knew of a guy who had been discharged from active duty for like 3 months and then was arrested and put in the brig because his "wife" who he was separated from found a sex tape he made with some girl like 6 months before! Yes, I`d say the military law is fucked up. One of the many reasons I got out.



I agree. Military law is fucked up, but not just because they throw you in the brig for cheating... BUT because they'll throw you in the brig for cheating and let another person off for knocking up someone in their command who was not their wife! I saw this a few times (similar stories not all the same). Fuck that... Military law needs to be UNIFORM for all, yet drastically fails... 

As to the topic:
1. Hide all valubles, assets, cash, and anything you want to keep. 
2. Catch that bitch. 
3. Wrap her in barbwire and drop her from a bridge, (with the broken bench attached). 
4. Fuck all of her friends. 

Lol jk on 3, but I say you go "Count de Monte Cristo" on her ass and royally fuck her life up!


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> Speaking of jail, how are all these big muthas in prison getting 250+ grams of protein a day and eating 5,000+ calories? Are they just genetically gifted? I don't get how they're getting big when everyone says you need to eat so much to do it.


They take their protein rectally. it helps with the absorption...


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (May 21, 2012)

^^^ Lol


----------



## darebear7 (May 21, 2012)

damn bro your girls cheating on you and your bench is broke???....shit just went from bad to worse!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 21, 2012)

You all got trolled. This thread is a joke.


----------

